# Kohler DTV valves



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i am installing 2 of these Kohler DTV valves for a remodel, holy crap they seem like a future problem in the making for the homeowners.

has anyone ever done them before ?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

We put 2 of them in on a lady's house. Never had to work on them thank god.


----------



## plumberdad70 (Sep 29, 2012)

if the HO ask for your phone number for other stuff, give them a fake one and dont look back!!!! LOL


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Take advantage of the long control wire and make certain your solenoid box is VERY accessible. Done plenty of Moen iQ Valves, but never a Kohler.


----------

